# Porthcawl winter open Tues 27th Feb 2018



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm looking for 3 (or 7 or 11 or 15) others to make up 4 man teams for the above event.

*Please be aware it clashes with the forum Kent trip!*

Stick your name down if interested:

1) Drive4show


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2017)

Gordon itâ€™s possible that me and one other could join you - will find out tomorrow


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 21, 2017)

Iâ€™m up for it.


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 21, 2017)

1) Drive4show
2) Liverpoolphil
3) Liverpoolphil
4) Matty6


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice one guys  :thup:

Phil, let me know soon as poss. I can probably drag a couple of mates along if necessary.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 22, 2017)

Myself and one other are 100% up for this.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice one Sam, so we definitely have at least 1 team


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 22, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Nice one Sam, so we definitely have at least 1 team 

Click to expand...

i've been checking the website but nothing seems to be on there, you must be in the know. 

Could possibly sort a knock at Burnham the day before for a couple of guests too if they wanted.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2017)

I emailed the Secretary to find out the date  &#128526;


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gordon itâ€™s possible that me and one other could join you - will find out tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You not playing RSG then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			You not playing RSG then?
		
Click to expand...

Not this year 

Gordon - me and the plus one are in :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2017)

Cool, we need another 2 and we can put 2 teams in. Crow and Therod played last year so they might be interested, Merv79 too but he has started a new job further away.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 22, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Cool, we need another 2 and we can put 2 teams in. Crow and Therod played last year so they might be interested, Merv79 too but he has started a new job further away.
		
Click to expand...


You 4 crack on. Iâ€™ll try find two more around me to sign up!


----------



## Crow (Nov 22, 2017)

As much as I enjoyed the course, after my dismal performance last year I think it would be best for all involved if I gave it a miss this year.  :fore:


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 24, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not this year 

Gordon - me and the plus one are in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The plus one does have a name you know


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 24, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			The plus one does have a name you know 

Click to expand...

Really? You better let us know then so his name can go in front of the selection committee


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Right, Iâ€™ve been completely shafted by work so Iâ€™m now available for this again! Gordon got a replacement for my original place so Iâ€™m now forming a new dream team!

We need one additional player to join our group.

Matty6
MendieGK
MendieGK +1

Any other takers?


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll see you there.... starting on 14th, the par 3 where I usually find a bunker!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 9, 2018)

IanM said:



			I'll see you there.... starting on 14th, the par 3 where I usually find a bunker! 

Click to expand...

Hopefully weâ€™ll get to meet this year, Ian!

Anyone for anyone else? One space still up for grabs in my group.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Anyone for anyone else? One space still up for grabs in my group.
		
Click to expand...

Space filled.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 10, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Space filled.
		
Click to expand...


great news mate!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 30, 2018)

Weâ€™re starting on the 16th. Nice gentle start!


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2018)

Easy then... Sam will ash it over the bunkers then wee flick to the green!  

(I used to work with Sam so I'll be easier to spot )


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 31, 2018)

IanM said:



			Easy then... Sam will ash it over the bunkers then wee flick to the green!  

(I used to work with Sam so I'll be easier to spot )
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Unfortunately Sam canâ€™t make it! Im playing with 3 other guys from my club. 

Really looking forward to it. Hopefully thereâ€™ll be no fog this year!!


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2018)

Not work surely?

Will have to see you for a beer!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm about to book a room for the Monday night, anyone else staying over?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I'm about to book a room for the Monday night, anyone else staying over?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I probably am. Where are you looking at booking ?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm looking at the Bestwestern Heronston at Bridgend, about 5 miles from Porthcawl. Looks a good hotel, Â£60 a night.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'm looking at the Bestwestern Heronston at Bridgend, about 5 miles from Porthcawl. Looks a good hotel, Â£60 a night.
		
Click to expand...

I stayed there last year in a twin with Therod and it was fine. They do a family room for Â£67 inc breakfast (we get bacon roll at the club anyway) and it says you can request an extra bed. I'm happy to book that if you want to check with Phil too? Says 2 single beds + a rollerbed


----------



## User20205 (Feb 1, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I stayed there last year in a twin with Therod and it was fine. They do a family room for Â£67 inc breakfast (we get bacon roll at the club anyway) and it says you can request an extra bed. I'm happy to book that if you want to check with Phil too? Says 2 single beds + a rollerbed
		
Click to expand...

We said that we would never talk about that
What goes on tour, stays on tour


----------



## IanM (Feb 27, 2018)

They cancelled this yesterday morning, so I am sat in the office feeling miffed!

No snow, but the forecast wasn't good for later in the afternoon...was minus 4 when I left Wales this morning!

ps then reading what happened on the Kent Trip, I see what they were doing.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

IanM said:



			They cancelled this yesterday morning, so I am sat in the office feeling miffed!

No snow, but the forecast wasn't good for later in the afternoon...was minus 4 when I left Wales this morning!

ps then reading what happened on the Kent Trip, I see what they were doing.....
		
Click to expand...

We were playing for 2 days in 24 & 30mph winds with real feel wind tempratures of -6/8c, the greens were fine, no frost, even during the blizzards, both courses played excellent, obviously the Welsh are a little more fragile &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			We were playing for 2 days in 24 & 30mph winds with real feel wind tempratures of -6/8c, the greens were fine, no frost, even during the blizzards, both courses played excellent, obviously the Welsh are a little more fragile &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

You haven't had a night out in Bridgend, have you?


----------

